# 1DX III or Mirrorless



## TonyUSA (Sep 19, 2019)

What do you think between the two?  I will pick one up next year.  I am mostly only shoot sports.

Thank you,


----------



## jaomul (Sep 19, 2019)

The 1dx 3 isn't out and mirrorless could be any camera without a mirror, I'll take an iphone


----------



## ronlane (Sep 19, 2019)

Totally depends on what you shoot and what the new Canon mirrorless specs are when announced.

From the specs that have leaked on the 1Dx3, it may be just a professional sports camera for most and if you don't already have CFExpress cards, that is going to add to the cost.

The Canon EOS R is a nice camera and would be good for portrait work with the eye detect feature. (I've actually shot that one).

I'm very interested in the mirrorless market at this time because from what I see, Canon is killing it with the glass for the R system.

Since I shoot more sports than anything, I am waiting to see what "Pro" type stuff is heading. (Or I mean announced or is released).


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 20, 2019)

TonyUSA said:


> What do you think between the two?  I will pick one up next year.
> 
> Thank you,



I'd vote mirrorless  ...  and mirrorless can easily use DSLR lens
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 21, 2019)

After a bit of study I guess I will get brand new 1dx 2 for now.  And will either get 1dx 3 or mirrorless later.


----------



## Michael Smith 12 (Oct 7, 2019)

The 1DX III is not out yet. I would wait till they have it announced, go to the store, play around with it and see for myself. On the other hand, the EOS R and RP are both great cameras. By the time the 1DX comes out, prices would have dropped a little as well and you can make a better choice.


----------



## TonyUSA (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Oct 23, 2019)

1DX III could be a mirrorless...


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 23, 2019)

For the money, go a higher end mirrorless. Or save a bit and get a Hassy MF mirrorless.


----------



## TonyUSA (Oct 24, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> For the money, go a higher end mirrorless. Or save a bit and get a Hassy MF mirrorless.



I love to own Hasselbald but I mostly shoot sports.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 4, 2019)

TonyUSA said:


> After a bit of study I guess I will get brand new 1dx 2 for now.  And will either get 1dx 3 or mirrorless later.




OK, mirrorless is getting cheaper and better


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2019)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> 1DX III could be a mirrorless...



That's a negative ghost rider. It will be a DSLR from the specs but seems to be a little bit of a hybrid in a few of the specs that Canon has released about the development.


----------

